# Quick trip yesterday



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

After getting back to Sargent from the beach gathering yesterday we decided to make a quick trip down the beach. I had 1 live crab left and a few half rotten mullet, so I just tossed out 1 rod with half a crab.. Within minuets the rod took off and landed a big ugly. I put the other half of the crab on and tossed it back out and caught another drum almost instantly. With no more crab left I switched over to the mullet, and after a short wait got a nice bull red. With the last of the mullet we got a few more smaller reds before we packed it in. If I would have had more bait it would have been a epic trip.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice. I should have went but it's been a long couple of weeks and slept in.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Nice quick trip sharkchum...... i will follow your advise and try crab also next time 


i am planning a trip for thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## bong (May 1, 2012)

Newbie here. Been following your posts for a while now sharkchum. Thank you for sharing your knowledge. Any particular tips on how to hook crab for bait? The seldom times I use crab for bait they seem to fall apart. I stopped using it because I felt like I was wasting them. Thanks in advanced. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1332930


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bong said:


> Newbie here. Been following your posts for a while now sharkchum. Thank you for sharing your knowledge. Any particular tips on how to hook crab for bait? The seldom times I use crab for bait they seem to fall apart. I stopped using it because I felt like I was wasting them. Thanks in advanced.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Here's everything you need to know about using crab for bait. http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1332930


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

buton said:


> Nice quick trip sharkchum...... i will follow your advise and try crab also next time
> 
> i am planning a trip for thanksgiving weekend.


I'll be down there Thanksgiving my self. If we get another cold front between now and then it will be time to switch over to crab and quit using mullet all together. I was casting right from the beach Sunday, so I didn't have to get in the cold water, but I still ended up having to get in the water to release the fish. I think I'm gonna did my waders out before Thanksgiving.


----------



## bong (May 1, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> Here's everything you need to know about using crab for bait. http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1332930


Thanks sharkchum.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

How's the beach as far as driving in 2 wheel drive right now. Thinking of going Friday.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------

